# procainamide infusions



## rlcohen76 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello,
We are performing ECG's for Brugada syndrome. Patients recieve an infusion of Procainamide and ECG's are done ever 3 to 4 mins. I am not clear on how to code the Infusion.
I am thinking 96365 with the J code. Anyone doing this? Help is appreciated!

thanks!


----------

